# Do you have a diet plan?



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 10, 2021)

I know it might sound scary or too much work but having a healthy diet plan Is the first step for better health. Why not try it, right? Having a balance has it's perks. A healthy diet helps protect against certain types of diseases like obesity, diabetes, cardiovascular diseases, some types of cancer and skeletal conditions. Healthy diets can also contribute to an adequate body weight. Fitness junkies might already incorporate this in their daily schedule. So don't miss out on great opportunities to improve your health.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Mar 13, 2021)

Yamly said:


> I gained more than 10 kg during the last year so I decided to lose weight finally. The most effective way is to consume fewer calories and exercise daily. I consulted a nutritionist, he prescribed taking vitamins as well. In addition, I recommend visiting the Noom website. It provides a fantastic meal plan so if you have any questions, just contact noom customer service.


This sounds great and simple to follow. Now the first thing to do is to start. I tend to plan out or research ways to improve my diet and exercise. Luxondemand helps me with that. I was skeptical at first until I tried it.


----------



## HowrdJns899 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, I adhere to a diet, if I may say so, but it's more likely just proper nutrition, which I myself like, but if I want something like chips, then I can eat it, but very rarely


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 14, 2021)

Honestly, I don't have a diet plan. I just make sure that I eat healthy foods and I exercise every day.


----------

